# RIP Sir Run Run Shaw



## Stickgrappler (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/in-memory-of-sir-run-run-shaw-november.html

RIP Sir Run Run Shaw

Co-founder of old school movies studio Shaw Brothers

Thank you for all you have done for the Hong Kong movies/tv industry - many many fond memories!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 7, 2014)

107 wow

RIP


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 7, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> 107 wow
> 
> RIP



qigong!


----------



## Kurai (Jan 7, 2014)

RIP.  Thanks for all the great entertainment!  :asian:


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jan 8, 2014)

Top 10 Facts You Didn't Know About Sir Run Run Shaw

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2014/01/top-10-facts-you-didnt-know-about-sir_7.html


----------



## Takai (Jan 15, 2014)

Feels like the end of an era.


----------

